# Hi, Folks - Need help re Whispernet



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

On the first day I got MK, I subscribed to the "blog" _New York Times-Latest Headlines_ along with some books.

Currently the "blog" is stuck on Wednesday, Dec 3, 2008 and I don't know how to get it refreshed. It worked fine until that date 

I've thoroughly charged my batteries and have done a soft reset. My Whispernet signal strength is a full 3-4 bars.

I have noticed that when I leave Whispernet on, the signal strength seems to zero when I return to the Kindle after 30 minutes or longer. I've been trying to see if having it on for a long period would help & it does not seem to. I haven't actually sat down and watched the signal strength bars....

Any suggestions I could try before calling Amazon CS Monday when I have some time?

Thanks,

Marci


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Marci, I had trouble with my whispernet and had to do the paperclip reset and make sure I had a full charge on the battery. I was in the middle of downloading a file from feedbooks when things got weird. It only took the one reset, but before I tried again I did plug the charger in. Don't know if this will help you, but it did it for me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's what I've found.  If my expected automatic downloads have not arrived when I first wake up my Kindle in the morning, I first use "Check for New Items".  You have to be on the home page; click Menu and it's the second option from the bottom.  Give it a minute to do it's thing.

Occassionally, this hasn't worked.  Next thing I try is a 'soft reset'.  Press ALT SHIFT (the Up arrow) and letter R at the same time.  Takes a couple of minutes to reset.. .leave Whispernet switch ON while doing this.  Usually that does it.  

Over the last couple of days they've been, I gather, moving the conversion/download functions to different servers at Amazon so that could be part of the problem.

Good luck!
Ann


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Ann-

That is excellent advice!  I did everything you recommended except a "hard" reset.

Finally decided to look on the computer at my Kindle account and discovered that is was simply....

that the trial period had stopped.  I reactivated it and am so happy it was operator error and not the Kindle!  

Marci


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Marci said:


> Ann-
> 
> That is excellent advice! I did everything you recommended except a "hard" reset.
> 
> ...


That's interesting. I don't subscribe to any blogs (Well, the Amazon Daily but that's free) but do subscribe to 1 magazine and 1 newspaper. When I signed up for them they just kept coming even after the 2 week trial. . .I didn't have to reactivate it. I had a couple of other magazines I tried and I had to stop them when I decided I didn't want to continue to pay for a subscription.

Ann


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I typically have to do as Ann does. Checking for new items works almost 99.9% of the time.


----------

